
Huawei Is China’s Black Mirror Corporation - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/huawei-is-chinas-black-mirror-corporation-1cfeec8658d1
======
undoware
The brilliance of having Canada do the arrest is actually breathtaking. This
way the US still gets to fire a shot across the bow of the PRC while Canada
(my country) suffers the "grave consequences" with a trading partner we can't
afford to piss off.

If we blink, it's grounds for messing with us in the ongoing NAFTA revision
debacle, and if not, then China takes a chunk away.

Either outcome makes us more pliant on issues ranging from cannabis laws,
immigration, trade, LGBTQ rights, etc.

~~~
DeonPenny
USMCA, the replacement for NAFTA is already in place. Theres no debacle.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
But it hasn't yet been approved by the Senate.

------
pteredactyl
Interesting

What has Huawei actually done beside speculation? Where's the evidence of
their 'black mirror'-ness?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Not that Huawei aren't capable of going that way, but I'd have thought
Tencent's WeChat/Tenpay and Alibaba's Alipay are already heading in more
overtly 'Black Mirror' directions[1]? Or maybe to put that another way, I
would think software is going to have an easier time making the future scarier
than hardware...

1: [https://radiichina.com/the-results-are-in-wechat-is-
taking-o...](https://radiichina.com/the-results-are-in-wechat-is-taking-over-
the-world/)

2: [https://qz.com/1097766/i-fixed-my-poor-sesame-credit-
score-b...](https://qz.com/1097766/i-fixed-my-poor-sesame-credit-score-by-
being-a-more-loyal-user-of-alibabas-wallet-app-alipay-in-china/)

------
guilhas
USA falling behind in technology can't take the pressure. Free trade is no
longer cool, and taking hostages is acceptable.

Meng arrest is clearly personal.

Also for blackmirror we already have google, facebook, amazon, verizon, nsa,
gchq, cia, drones ...

~~~
pteredactyl
Agreed. Although I would argue playing China's game on free trade may be a
good strategy. But what do I know?

It's a sad state when you have US senators with foreign spies working for
them, crumbling infrastructure, and a culture more focused on who the
president slept with and diversity quotas than getting things done.

We're fucked

------
Cypher
And what is Facebook?

~~~
eznoonze
White Mirror. :)

------
pteredactyl
And what about ZTE?

